# box for a friend



## daugher12 (Sep 21, 2013)

I made this box for a friend of mine whose grandmother passed awhile ago. This was my first attempt at wooden hinges.

[attachment=31475][attachment=31476]
[attachment=31477][attachment=31478]


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 21, 2013)

It looks great! What kind of wood did you use for the hinges?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 21, 2013)

The box looks great John, good color contrast! The hinges really make it special, good job.
Tom


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 21, 2013)

The box look awesome. Is it an urn? Wooden hinges are on my bucket lost but not something I've tried yet. They just look intimidating as hell. Your's look spot on though. Well done. I like the color choice for the hinges. 
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice work! Gives me inspiration to put some of that awesome spalted maple I got from you to use.....


----------



## BarbS (Sep 21, 2013)

A beautiful contrast and showy lid. Nicely done!


----------



## daugher12 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. The box is for her to keep her grandmother's bible in. The wood for the box is qs red oak that I dyed. The panel is spalted maple, and the hinges are ziricote. I've never really worked with the ziricote before. It was really hard to drill. I got a little heavy handed drilling for the hinge pen on the first set and cracked the knuckles on the hinges.:dash2: I thankfully had cut them long just in case so I had enough for a redo. The hinges weren't nearly as hard as I thought they would be.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

nice work on those hinges. I would assume that the set up is very similar to a box joint correct?


----------

